# Wie viel anfüttern?



## angelfreak2 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt über dieses Thema unheimlich viele Infos aber die verschiedenen Meinungen weichen so weit von einander ab, dass ich gerne noch mal eure Meinung dazu kennen würde.
Ich fische noch nicht so lange auf Karpfen. Habe bisher immer mit hartmais, hanf, haferflocken und frolic gefüttert aber immer nur kleine karpfen und viele Brassen gefangen. wollte jetzt auf boilies umsteigen um ein bischen zu selektieren. Wie viel fütter ich denn bei unseren Temperaturen im Moment an? Wie viel Boilies, wie viel Partikel? Es handelt sich um einen recht großen Baggersee der sehr schnell auf ca 7-9 m abfällt. habe im Moment aber vor allem direkt am Ufer auf ca 3 m gefangen. 
Und wie viel fütter ich noch am Angeltag selber?
Danke


----------



## barschkönig (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Hallo,
es kommt hierbei oft auf das Gewässer drauf an. Hast du eine Weißfischplage oder eine Satzkarpfenplage?! Lass die Partikel und das Grundfutter weg, es sei denn du möchtest Graser fangen, dann musst du dich wohl oder übel durch den Kleinfisch durchkämpfen.
Also wenn ich mit Boilie angle, fütter ich meistens nur 5- 10 Boilies/Boiliehälften. Wenn du den richtigen Spot hast und Fische da lang ziehen, dann werden die größeren Karpfen auch beißen. Auf die Art werden die Weißfische nur sehr langsam oder gar nicht angelockt.


----------



## angelfreak2 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

hey
danke für die schnelle antwort. Fütterst du dann auch die Tage davor so wenig? :0 weil ich habe mit andern karpfen anglern gesprochen und die sprachen teilweise von nem Kilo pro tag...


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Wenn du die Zeit und die Möglichkeiten hast, dann kannst du einen ausgemachten Platz natürlich vorfüttern. Der Sinn und Zweck ist dabei ja nicht die Mästung der Fische, sondern die Gewöhnung an an eine Stelle, wo sie ein paar leckere Happen finden. Wenn du täglich, möglichst zur gleichen Zeit, an die 10 Murmeln fütterst reicht das vollkommen und fügt einem Gewässer der angegebenen Größe auch dauerhaft keinen Schaden zu.

Entscheidend ist aber, dass du das an einem Platz machst, wo die Karpfen schon von Haus aus fressen, oder wenigstens vorbeikommen. Nur einfach irgendwo anfüttern, nur weil da so ein kuscheliger Platz fürs Camp ist, ist der falsche Weg!

Das sich dann aber nicht doch irgendwann auch die Brassen einfinden werden, ist damit nicht garantiert.

Also: Sehr viel beobachten, wenig füttern und dann gezielt fischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Nen Kilo kann aber schon schnell zusammenkommen, wenn man für jede Rute einen Platz anfüttert. Andal hats aber schon gesagt, Location und Platzwahl sind das wichtigste, dann noch gute Boiliqualität. Motto beim Füttern, sowenig wie möglich und soviel wie nötig. 

Wasservögel sind auch ein Problem. Entweder man füttert wenig um die nicht anzulocken, bekommt man sie doch auf den Platz ist der Futterplatz schnell leer. Oder man füttert mehr und kalkuliert Wasservögel mit ein.

Fang halt Vorsichtig an und mach dein Erfahrung. Würde dann aber dazu raten erst einmal eher weniger zu Füttern und mit der Menge hochzugehen, statt zuerst ins "dunkle" abzukippen und im Nachhinhein heruaszufinden, das es zuviel war.


----------



## welsstipper (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

bei uns darf garnicht vorgefüttert werden und pro angeltag nur 500 gramm was auch reicht, partikel dürften wir zwar füttern machen wir aber nicht weil die brassen und schleien bei uns sehr sehr häufig vorkommen und auch von ner 20 oder gar nem snowman 2x20er boilie halt machen .... deshalb füttern wir beim angeln so ca 20 - 30 murmeln möglichs nach an unseren montagen ... 

einige (wie auch ich fischen zusätzlich gekruschte boilies und tigernüsse im pva strumpf oder säckchen) 

und gerade bei jetztigen temperaturen ist weniger oft mehr wie ich persönlich finde ...


----------



## BARSCH123 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Ich würde aufgrund der jetzigen Themperaturen auch noch rellativ wenig füttern, 500-1000g sind nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig..

Ein Kilo Futter ist schnell verbraucht, ich hatte schon sitzungen woh ich 10Kilo Boilie+Pellets am Tag gefüttert habe, und das wohlgemerkt in einer Tahlsperre.

Standart sind bei mir aber 1,5-3 Kilo Pro Tag, nach einem Fisch wandern dann nochmal ca. 500g ins Wasser.

Tl.


----------



## angelfreak2 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

danke erst mal für die antworten
Ich hab leider als schüler nicht so viel geld um mehr als ein kilo/tag zu füttern. was kann ich denn noch füttern was kostengünstig ist und möglichst nicht die kleinen karpfen und brassen auf den spot holt?


----------



## mmelch21 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Mais, Weizen, eventuell Chunks [Pellets], oder selber gemachte Boilies [Kostengünstige]
Was ich hier noch hinzufügen möchte ist, Das ich beim Vorfüttern hauptsächlich Mais,Weizen,Chunks und schnell lösliche Boilies verwende.

Grund: 
Chunks und Boilies werden erst in den letzten 2-3 Tagen vorgefüttert. Nehmen wir an es gibt am letzten tag starken regen,wind etc. und die fische haben keine Lust zu fressen. dann werden schwer lösliche Futterpartien weiter am Platz liegen. Wenn ich jetzt dann fischen gehe und Um meinen Hakenköder füttere kann ich mir bei chunks und meinen Boilies zu 100% sicher sein das diese sich aufgelöst haben. 
Denn wenn sie nicht stark löslich sind bleiben Boilies ohne probleme 4-5 Tage im wasser. + den neuen dazugefütterten wäre dass dann eindeutig zu viel Futter am spot.

Muss man nicht so machen aber ich bin mir so am sichersten das nur das am Grund liegt was ich haben will.

Weiterhin haben schnell lösliche Boilies und pellets den vorteil dur ihre starke löslichkeit extrem instant zu fangen. Fische erkennen so einen Futterplatz wesentlich schneller als wie bei etwas härteren Kugeln.
Natürlich können weiche Köder nicht immer eingesetzt werden. (Weissfische,Krebse etc)

Weiterhin zu der Menge des futters.
Liegt die wassertemperatur über 20 °C kannst du schon 3-5 Hände Boilies füttern und weiterhin dazu noch 4-6 Schaufeln Mais. [Nur wenn der Karpfen bestand einigermassen geht]
Liegt die Temperatur unter 15 °C dann musst du ziemlich vorsichtig füttern anfangen.

Am rande noch etwas was interessant sein kann. In einen interessanten Buch von mir steht "....und Karpfen über 10 Kg fressen 2x täglich um die 200gramm an futter d.h 400 gramm am ganzen tag, wobei das nur durchschnittswerte sind und auf den Köder drauf an kommen ...."

LG


----------



## Xamoro (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Ich füttere an meinen Hausgewässern immer ca 1kg Partikel
und 2 Hände voll Murmeln pro Spot, das kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Jahreszeit an im Sommer mehr, im Winter weniger. 

Kommt natürlich auch oft auf das Gewässer an musst ausprobieren.
Probiers auf der einen Rute doch mal nur mit Murmeln zu Füttern auf der anderen mit beidem.
An einem anderen Tag fütterst mal mehr mal weniger Boilies bzw. Partikel.
Alles eine frage der Zeit. Musst testen.
Und wenn du viele Satzer hast probier es mal mit BigBalls (30mm) da wirst auch den ein oder anderen Satzer fangen aber die Zahl wird reduziert und die Brachsen bis los.

Zum Füttern...:
Ich würde beim Füttern unter der Woche bzw. wenn du nicht fischst mehr Partikel füttern.. einfacher Grund... die teuren Boiliepreise besser wäre natürlich ein mix aus Partikel und Kugeln aber wie gesagt... Das braucht einen guten Geldbeutel.

Unter der Woche kannst du schonmal 10kg Weizen, Mais mix versenken... kosten Preis ca 5€. Und damit wird dann auch nach dem die Brachsen da waren für die Karpfen was übrig sein.


----------



## barschkönig (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*



angelfreak2 schrieb:


> hey
> danke für die schnelle antwort. Fütterst du dann auch die Tage davor so wenig? :0 weil ich habe mit andern karpfen anglern gesprochen und die sprachen teilweise von nem Kilo pro tag...



Ich fütter nie vor. Das ist bei mir Blödsinn, weil meine Gewässer alle ein Stück weg sind und die Gefahr zu groß ist, dass dann ein anderer Angler auf dem Platz sitzt. Ich angle auch nie nur für einen Tag oder oft auch nicht nur eine Nacht auf Karpfen. Wenn dann lohnt es sich ab 2 Nächten aufwärts.


----------



## successfull (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

gerade als schüler, wo du nicht das meiste geld hast, solltest du vieleicht garnicht vorfüttern. 

ich versuche mir vielmehr gedanken über die natürlichen futterquellen zu machen, denn das sind plätze die das ganze jahr über gefüttert werden, ohne das ich auch nur 1 cent dafür bezahlen muss.

ich denke mal du hast mehr zeit als das du geld zur verfügung hast. wenn ich damit richtig liege, würde ich mir ein wenig zeit nehmen und den see mal genauer beobachten. 

zunächst ist die tiefe des sees entscheident, wie tief ist der see an welcher stelle. im frühjahr/sommer würde ich grundsätzlich erstmal die flachen zonen aufsuchen.

sollte der see von der tiefe so ziehmlich einheitlich gleich aussehen, schau wo die sonne als erstes auf das wasser trifft, dann wirst du sehen das dort auch die ersten wasserpflanzen wachsen, soweit es dort welche gibt. wasserpflanzen ist die speisekammer für den karpfen, denn dort sind die schnecken und anderes an kleingetier. 

wenn muscheln im see vorkommen, wirst du in den meisten fällen, bei einheitlicher wassertiefe, im westlichen teil des gewässers finden, denn die sonne geht im osten auf.

sollte der see ziehmlich klarres wasser haben, würde ich mir ein pol-brille kaufen, die kostet so viel wie 5 kilo gute boilies. damit kannst dann auch sehr gut sehen was auf dem grund des sees los ist, futterplätze suchen. 

bacheinläufe, seerosenfelder, kleine inseln, überhängende bäume sind immer anziehungspunkte für fische, nicht nur für karpfen. 

vor einigen jahren war ich auch der meinung, langes und viel vorfüttern bringt viel, aber nach dem ich an meinen vorgefütterten plätzen öfter mal jemanden anders angetroffen hab, hab ich mir dann überlegt ob ich wirklich noch weiterhin vorfütter.

heute mach ich mir mehr gedanken um den ausgesuchten platz den ich befischen will und muß sagen, ich hab nicht das gefühl das ich übers jahr gesehen weniger fische fange.

letztes jahr war ich mit 2 weiteren kollegen an einem see im norden. diesen see beagelten wir das ganze jahr. einer den war der meinung er muss immer vorfüttern, ich war der meinung ich brauch nicht vorfüttern. die bilanz übers jahr, bei gleichen zeitaufwand den wir am wasser geangelt haben, war das ich am ende des jahres mehr fische hatte. die größen waren in etwar gleich. 

mir ist es wichtig auf mein angelplatz aufmerksam zu machen und dafür brauch ich keine 10 kg. ich nehme 1-2 hände voll die ich an dem tag, an dem ich angel pro rute und füttere die menge an. 

was ich dabei festgestellt hab, dass das wetter eine riesen rolle gespielt hat. es ist ein riesen unterschied ob wir wolkenlosen himmel hatten, oder ob sich ein riesen gewitter anbahnte. viel wind und noch mehr regen hat bei mir die meisten fische gebracht.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Hallo,

wie schon von einigen geschrieben ist der Platz wichtiger als Futter. Um einen nicht so guten Platz an einem größeren Gewässer in einen guten "zu verwandeln" brauchst Du sehr viel Futter und mußt genau wissen wie Du es einsetzt. Allerdings kann vorallem an größeren Gewässer wo die Karpfen oft umherziehen der Einsatz von Futter selbst bei relativ guten Plätzen nötig sein um die Karpfen "am Platz" zu halten. Kommt also auf die Gewässergröße und auf die Gewohnheiten der Karpfen drauf an.

Ob Du an deinem bisherigen Platz, an dem Du bisher viele kleine Karpfen und Brassen gefangen hast, auch mit größeren Karpfen rechnen kannst ist schwierig zu sagen. Vorallem bei ufernahen Plätzen die gut zu erreichen sind und somit oft beangelt werden kann es durchaus sein, dass sich die größeren Karpfen an diesem Platz nicht (mehr) sehen lassen und eine Umstellung auf Boilies wenn überhaupt max. den Brassenanteil reduziert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## angelfreak2 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie viel anfüttern?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe wirklich in ziemlicher Ufernähe gefüttert und dann die Satzer gefangen, was daran lag, dass ich das andere Ufer nicht begehen und daher (70m) nicht mit Partikeln erreichen kann. Habe es allerdings schon ausgelotet mit Markerpose und es scheint ganz interessant zu sein. Habe eine Stelle gefunden, wo der Grund von 3 auf 2m hochgeht, ungefähr auf Tischtennisplatten-Größe.  Ich werde mir jetzt mal n Wurfrohr zulegen und dann am anderen Ufer füttern mit Boilies. Kann man eigentlich Frolic auch mit dem Rohr füttern? Danke für die zahlreichen antworten! 
Henri


----------

